# E-A-D-G-B-E



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

It is done! Going out Monday...:target:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

6 targets?


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just one. There is a reason to the title


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

Can't be aimed at me. Scordatura.


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

Is something bad going to happen to Eddie?

Run to the hills! Run for your life!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Geetar notes


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

FWTX said:


> Geetar notes


yes, some picker gettin smushed


----------



## WV_cigar_guy (Feb 19, 2012)

FWTX said:


> Geetar notes


Indeed. I play, but I'm pretty sure I'm safe


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

WV_cigar_guy said:


> Indeed. I play, but I'm pretty sure I'm safe


me too, but i'm fairly certain no one here knew that (until now).


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

the only guitar i've played in the past 10 years has colored plastic buttons and hooks to a gaming system... pretty sure that rules me out. :lol:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Who said it was going to a guitar player?

But you are safe Josh; you know what I'm sending you.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> Who said it was going to a guitar player?
> 
> But you are safe Josh; you know what I'm sending you.


mmmmm hmmm... sure... the fact that i know you're sending something at all is enough to make me suspicious... :cheeky: :lol:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

It's been years since I've picked up my guitar, but the thread title caught my eye immediately heh.

Consider me curious how this bomb plays out!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> mmmmm hmmm... sure... the fact that i know you're sending something at all is enough to make me suspicious... :cheeky: :lol:


paranoid much?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> paranoid much?


I prefer the term "cautious". :lol:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I prefer the term "cautious". :lol:


LOL. What do you have to be "cautious" about?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> LOL. What do you have to be "cautious" about?


I seem to have a target on my back...


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

E-A-D-G-B-E? P-shaw!

Nothing to worry about here - it's just standard tuning.

Now if it was drop B that would be METAL and I would be worried.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

something tells me this is no *minor* bomb... someone's mailbox may end up *diminished*... :lol:


----------



## Matt4370 (Jan 14, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> I seem to have a target on my back...


Gee I wonder why?!


----------



## Wineador (Apr 11, 2011)

Eddie 
Ate 
Dynamite 
Good 
Bye 
Eddie
Nice knowing ya Eddie :kicknuts:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Matt4370 said:


> Gee I wonder why?!


i have NO idea what you're talking about, Matt. :lol:


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

Music but what tune


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

TKE174 said:


> Music but what tune


little blues, little punk, little rap, little bit country and a little bit rock n' roll


----------



## mcgreggor57 (Nov 3, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> little blues, little punk, little rap, *little bit country and a little bit rock n' roll*


You're bombing Donnie and Marie? Cool, I didn't even know they smoked.


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

AStateJB said:


> something tells me this is no *minor* bomb... someone's mailbox may end up *diminished*... :lol:


But their stash will most likely be *augmented* in a *major* fashion. But who can guess the *scale *of this attack? The *mode *of delivery? Will this establish a *dominant **player *with a *score *to settle? I'm all worked-up. I think I need a *tonic * ... and maybe some gin ...


----------



## RetiredNavyIC (Jun 3, 2011)

Wineador said:


> Nice knowing ya Eddie :kicknuts:


Who's Eddie? :hmm:


----------



## ten08 (Sep 8, 2011)

RetiredNavyIC said:


> Who's Eddie? :hmm:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

I like this one...


----------



## HugSeal (Dec 5, 2011)

Actually had to play through the title as I read it. I got a charango(peruvian 10-strng thingy) from my mom when she went there in autumn that I'm trying to learn how to play atm though. Will be fun to follow!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

And shipped...


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Tritones said:


> But their stash will most likely be *augmented* in a *major* fashion. But who can guess the *scale *of this attack? The *mode *of delivery? Will this establish a *dominant **player *with a *score *to settle? I'm all worked-up. I think I need a *tonic * ... and maybe some gin ...


True that! :lol:

I hope the poor victim remembers to diffuse the coiled guitar string trap before reaching in for some goodies!

I was jamming with some friends yesterday and bending the snot out of my high E (as usual) when it detonated! Daym near wrecked me! :fear:

It brought to mind this famous punchline;

"Rectum? You bet it wrecked him! Shot his balls clean off!" ound:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

hate when I break the high E, but not as much as I hate the G (read F# in this house)


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

The person this one is meant for never commented on the thread, so that should let you guys in on a little hint as to where it's going.

Oh, and Josh; enjoy the hippos and... :boom:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

lostdog13 said:


> Oh, and Josh; enjoy the hippos and... :boom:


See... this is exactly what I was talking about! :cheeky:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Couldn't help it. Been looking at this thing for over a month waiting to ship it your way. There are hippos as well, but they couldn't travel alone.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Just waiting for it to hit the States now

9405503699300457993459
9405503699300457992988


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

lostdog13 said:


> hate when I break the high E, but not as much as I hate the G (read F# in this house)


Hmmmmm.... this has the distinct air of a clue :ask:

Whacha all think? :dunno:

I'll go get Mike. :bolt:


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

OK. This is easy. In his house, G is F#, which means it's detuned by 1/2 step. The ratio of a half step is about 1.059 to 1. Now, if you look at the two DC numbers posted, you'll notice that there are 22 digits, which wne compared to the six strings on a guitar, doesn't appear to divided equally. But wait! Remember that the lowest-pitched strings are much larger in diameter than the higher ones. So, to apply all this to the first DC, we do the following:

Break into 6 segments representing the six strings - 9405 5036 9930 0457 993 459. Notice that the segments divide nicely where guitar strings often change from wrapped to straight wire.

Drop-tune the G (0457) to F# - 0457/1.059 = 431.53918791312559017941454202077.

And, of course, we _*all*_ know what that means!

That's right - it means I got nothing.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Tritones said:


> OK. This is easy. In his house, G is F#, which means it's detuned by 1/2 step. The ratio of a half step is about 1.059 to 1. Now, if you look at the two DC numbers posted, you'll notice that there are 22 digits, which wne compared to the six strings on a guitar, doesn't appear to divided equally. But wait! Remember that the lowest-pitched strings are much larger in diameter than the higher ones. So, to apply all this to the first DC, we do the following:
> 
> Break into 6 segments representing the six strings - 9405 5036 9930 0457 993 459. Notice that the segments divide nicely where guitar strings often change from wrapped to straight wire.
> 
> ...


LOL. ok, another clue while we wait for these to hit. (which still hasn't been updated by USPS  )

You know where one is going. Paranoia cha cha cha

The other is going to a State which Babe Ruth frequented during the off season and spring training in his early years of playing for the evil empire.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Hmmmm... I wonder when/where this is going to land?


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Fwahahahahahahahaahahhaa!
Mick hit it outta the park!

Whadda freakin Guy!!! :high5: 
Am I right?!!!! Can I get a witness?!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin: Oh my my! Oh hael yess!!!! :lol:



> .
> By hitting it outta the park he even correctly projected that the next clue would be baseball orientated! WOW! :faint:
> That's somewhat scare-wee!
> 
> ...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

fiddlegrin said:


> Ok_____
> 
> Dat would be Florida would it not? :ask:
> 
> :rockon:


It would not. Teams moved to Florida later in Ruth's career.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Pretty sure I know the answer to the trivia question, but I'm not sure the USPS does...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Pretty sure I know the answer to the trivia question, but I'm not sure the USPS does...


Oh? Where's that?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Louisiana


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> Louisiana


Nope


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Looks like maybe I shouldn't have taken this one so lightly. It's apparently hitting locally! eep::behindsofa:


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> Looks like maybe I shouldn't have taken this one so lightly. It's apparently hitting locally! eep::behindsofa:


oh is it?


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

Well, there are other puffers in Rogers, but I'll take cover just in case.


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> Well, there are other puffers in Rogers, but I'll take cover just in case.


well you did ask


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

lostdog13 said:


> well you did ask


And once again, I need to watch my stinking mouth! Incoming!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

TommyTree said:


> And once again, I need to watch my stinking mouth! Incoming!


nowhere is safe Tommy. You of all people should know that.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

So the Babe frequented Arkansas during spring training? Well... I guess Shreveport is pretty close to the state line, but it doesn't seem like there would have been a lot to to do in AR in those days...


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Hot springs


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

The second one landed today.... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/308606-got-my-ss-kicked-dog-boot.html#post3543643 AWESOME bomb, John! Thank you!!!


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

AStateJB said:


> The second one landed today.... http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/308606-got-my-ss-kicked-dog-boot.html#post3543643 AWESOME bomb, John! Thank you!!!


You are very welcome Brother.

This concludes hitlist 1. Hitlist 2 compiled; launch on hold for one special member of the list.


----------

